# Iron Ons' + Custom Shirts and Paypal?



## sletts02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello,

I have a HP Photosmart 8150. It says it can do iron ons'. What sort of quality are these?

Also, are there any websites out there that let you upload your own graphic for t-shirt printing and accept paypal? (Like cafepress etc but accept paypal). Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

Iron-ons aren't that great of quality if you are selling them to others. If you are making the t-shirt just for yourself, it might work out just fine. If you do a search of the forums for iron-on, you'll get more information on the quality of an "iron-on" versus a professionally printed heat pressed transfer.



> Also, are there any websites out there that let you upload your own graphic for t-shirt printing and accept paypal? (Like cafepress etc but accept paypal).


Not that I know of. But if you can get a PayPal debit card (that is a mastercard that takes money from your PayPal account), you could use it that way at cafepress, zazzle, etc.

PayPal also has a "temporary credit card" feature that allows you to get a temporary credit card number that will allow you to shop at any ecommerce site and have the money taken right out of your paypal account.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> PayPal also has a "temporary credit card" feature that allows you to get a temporary credit card number that will allow you to shop at any ecommerce site and have the money taken right out of your paypal account.


I had never heard of that - that's bizarre and pretty cool.

There's also those credit cards you can recharge much like a phone card (much the same as a Visa debit card, but not linked to your bank account), if you're after that kind of product.


----------



## sletts02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Is this PayPal credit/debit card open to Australia at all do you know?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

sletts02 said:


> Is this PayPal credit/debit card open to Australia at all do you know?


You'd have to check with them. I doubt it, but PayPal _did_ establish an Australian branch last year, so you never know.

If you are interested in having the ability to use a credit card, but don't want to actually have a credit card, then you can get a Visa debit card from several different banks in Australia (used to be only one offering it, but there are now several). As far as a retailer is concerned it's the same thing as a credit card (and can be used for international internet orders for example), but it is linked to your bank account, so you can only use money you have in your bank account.

Much the same as the PayPal debit card, except it's connected to your regular bank account instead of PayPal. Perhaps not as convenient for you if you are receiving PayPal payments and wanted the money to come specifically from there, but potentially useful if you just want the ability to use a credit card without the liability of having a line of credit.


----------



## ebluett (Oct 29, 2011)

> Also, are there any websites out there that let you upload your own graphic for t-shirt printing and accept paypal? (Like cafepress etc but accept paypal). Thanks


Hey there  Basically interested in the same thing but from what i've seen of that, the reputable looking websites print only a small graphic onto the t-shirt. Which is crap if you have a cool detailed design. What other's seem to have said is that Direct to Garment printing is better and that you have to find one in your area.


----------

